# Blue text?



## GazPots (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey guys. Just a quick post to ask if anyone else is experiencing difficulties seeing the blue topic titles/post information?


I find it really difficult to the point of having to highlight the topics to see them clearly. It doesn't help that im using a big resolution compared to what i used to use so it IS harder to read at this size but it wasn't this much of a problem for me when the text was previously white.

I did notifce the layout of the board changed for a few days so i assume settings are being tinkered with at the moment so i live in hope the white text returns.

Is there anyway i can set the board colurs in my profile options or is this a server side setting?


Thanks.


Gaz




And now we have white text again!!!


Woohray!!


----------

